# Shropshire C.C Show Feb 7th



## Jen26

Anyone going?

Iam soo excited


----------



## Soupie

Yep I am


----------



## Jen26

Soupie said:


> Yep I am


Brill see you there

By the way, I noticed your pics on fb the other day, hasnt Schmoo grown up! He really is gorgeous:001_wub:


----------



## Kalipha

There with my tiny mau!


----------



## carolmanycats

I am there too


----------



## Jen26

carolmanycats said:


> I am there too


See you there Carol, Best of luck


----------



## allison6564

I was going but now have to go into hospital for op on 1st (nothing serious) so can't go with cats but may pop down for a look around.


----------



## lizward

I have two cats booked to go.

Liz


----------



## carolmanycats

Had 3 booked but now, after the cancellation of the Joint and SHCS show last weekend have added another in as he is chasing his last PC! Am I mad or what!


----------



## Biawhiska

6th Feb Jen


----------



## Jen26

Biawhiska said:


> 6th Feb Jen


Woops  thank u


----------



## Biawhiska

I'm going too. Hoping to buy some fudge like last year. It's lovely and I am told the fudge stall will be there. Happy Days


----------



## animallover09

i'll be there to, showing BSH


----------



## Jen26

animallover09 said:


> i'll be they to, showing BSH


Come over and say hi, i'll be in the kitten section


----------



## animallover09

Jen26 said:


> Come over and say hi, i'll be in the kitten section


Ok Jen i will i will be in the Adult class with mine first time out as an adult, hmym me you name please or is it Jen?


----------



## carolmanycats

See you both there, we are in the Brit section adult and neuter and also HP


----------



## Biawhiska

I'm gonna be in HP for this one


----------



## Jen26

carolmanycats said:


> See you both there, we are in the Brit section adult and neuter and also HP





Biawhiska said:


> I'm gonna be in HP for this one


Best of luck, I really cant wait. Is it still 3 weeks away


----------



## boltonboy

Yes we would like to go ,but can't find a site with details .can you help


----------



## Jen26

boltonboy said:


> Yes we would like to go ,but can't find a site with details .can you help


Home


----------



## boltonboy

Thanks ,is the date rite,it says 6th.not much detail on price to get in .but thanks again,mite see you there.


----------



## Jen26

boltonboy said:


> Thanks ,is the date rite,it says 6th.not much detail on price to get in .but thanks again,mite see you there.


Ye, its the 6th, I was having a senile moment when I started the thread

If your just visiting its usually about £2


----------



## Alansw8

Senile moment lol i could understand it if you was nearer my age Jen PMSL.

I will be at shropshire with Jazz and Mona my two blue girls so hope to see you there, look out for Bodiddley All-That-Jazz and Adatesh Kingstanding Blue


----------



## carolmanycats

Think there's going to be a lot of us in/around the BSH section LOL


----------



## Jen26

carolmanycats said:


> Think there's going to be a lot of us in/around the BSH section LOL


Yes, I think it will be a full house 

Alan, are you coming down on the train? Do you want a lift from the station?


----------



## animallover09

Jen26 said:


> Yes, I think it will be a full house
> 
> Alan, are you coming down on the train? Do you want a lift from the station?


morning all, yes i think so to


----------



## Alansw8

Hi Jen

No we are in Shelleys car as we have 5 cats between us lol but many thanks for the offer but if i do coventry i will be on train.

Was gonna do coventry but with finally getting moved on saturday i didnt get round to filling entries in.


----------



## Jen26

Alansw8 said:


> Hi Jen
> 
> No we are in Shelleys car as we have 5 cats between us lol.
> 
> Was gonna do coventry but with finally getting moved on saturday i didnt get round to filling entries in.


gosh, you will have your hands full lol . I only posted my entry yesterday so hopefully they will accept it . Does any one know if they are still taking entries?


----------



## lizward

Last year they were still taking entries at the Shropshire, I very much doubt if there will be a problem!

Liz


----------



## Soupie

Yes still taking entries  am doing mine today!


----------



## animallover09

Alansw8 said:


> Hi Jen
> 
> No we are in Shelleys car as we have 5 cats between us lol.
> 
> Was gonna do coventry but with finally getting moved on saturday i didnt get round to filling entries in.


Coventry is still takeing entry's if you still want to enter


----------



## animallover09

Jen26 said:


> gosh, you will have your hands full lol . I only posted my entry yesterday so hopefully they will accept it . Does any one know if they are still taking entries?


Yes Jen, still takeing entry's


----------



## raggs

Hi Jen, i will be at the show although we are not showing any cats , the club has a meeting on this day there, will be nice to see you again. good luck to all .....Chris


----------



## shirade

Hi guys, stupid question on the way but if you want to just come and hang about to see gorgeous cats and not enter yours, is it only the £3 admission fee you need to pay? :confused5:


----------



## messyhearts

Yep unless you want a schedule to see which cats are which.


----------



## Alansw8

Hi Vilma

I will be there with both my girls , Jazz and the incomparable Mona


----------



## shirade

Alansw8 said:


> Hi Vilma
> 
> I will be there with both my girls , Jazz and the incomparable Mona


I know and if we're coming, I think we can recognise you and the girls without a schedule 

Thanks for the answer though messyhearts


----------



## Alansw8

Pic of Mona... This beautiful girl will be at shropshire on saturday and she is easily recognisable by her stunning eye color. She has filled out a little bit from this pic so if you are at the show on saturday come over to the british adults section and you will find her 

Say hi to me if ya like too


----------



## carolmanycats

Will have to pop by and say hi as will be pened not far away ourselves - at the end of the Brit sections


----------



## Alansw8

Would be nice to meet up with more members off here.

Look forward to seeing you carol?


----------



## carolmanycats

Well all being well with be there with a pedigree adult, a pedigree neuter, a non ped and a pet ped LOL


----------



## animallover09

LAST CALL FOR THE COVENTRY & LEICESTER CAT SHOW 27TH FEB, AT THE SHROPSHIRE,THERE WILL BE A TABLE FOR ANYONE WANTING TO DO A LAST MINUTE ENTRY,COME AND FIND ME


----------



## Tinks magic

I will be going its bussy first show


----------



## Jen26

Best of Luck to all who are showing tommorow, looking forward to pleanty of show brags


----------



## messyhearts

Thinking of popping down to see some cute kitties in the afternoon. Good luck guys!


----------



## Alansw8

Looking forward to meeting up with you members tomorrow.

Mona is feeling stressed as its her first show as an adult and i told her she will be up against a large entry of blue ladies including the indomitable Jazz.

Look out for the pretty blue lady with deep copper eyes and hopefully that will be mona 

Good luck to all peeps with cats there tomorrow


----------



## Dozymoo

Good luck tomorrow to everyone showing! Hope you all have a great day!  xx


----------



## carolmanycats

Well we are still going but now minus one cat who has decided to lose a huge chunk of fur along with a matt  A lot of his breed have this problem in their first full moult after being neutered but we had hoped we would get away with it. Sadly the bald patch is too large to get away with so he will be off the bench for a while now as it is going to get worse before it gets better. But we'll still be in the non peds, pet peds and British adult section 

Carol


----------



## Biawhiska

i'm in ped pets, i'm meow12 on your forum, look for me, i have a blue tabby and white female


----------



## animallover09

Jen26 said:


> Best of Luck to all who are showing tommorow, looking forward to pleanty of show brags


Yes best of luck everyone, 
See you tomorrow Jen


----------



## Jen26

Had a great day yesterday at the Shrops show, Muffin got 1st and bob and a 1st and two 2nds in the sides, Sorry no pics Silly me forgot the camera

It was lovely to catch up with some old faces

Sorry I didnt find you Wendy , I did pass your pen a few times but must have missed you Hope you enjoyed the day.


----------



## Alansw8

Had a great day at the show and meeting up with a few people ( Jen , Wendy and Carol) to name a few 

Got my entry in for coventry where hopefully Mona wont be up against a Kolinga girl as kolinga got her 3rd cc to be made up and wasnt been entered for coventry  so mona stands a better chance as she came second.

Lesley Miles was delightful and mona got a first off barbara prowse which she never managed in her kitten classes so some improvement there.

Bring on coventry


----------



## Dozymoo

Alansw8 said:


> Had a great day at the show and meeting up with a few people ( Jen , Wendy and Carol) to name a few
> 
> Got my entry in for coventry where hopefully Mona wont be up against a Kolinga girl as kolinga got her 3rd cc to be made up and wasnt been entered for coventry  so mona stands a better chance as she came second.
> 
> Lesley Miles was delightful and mona got a first off barbara prowse which she never managed in her kitten classes so some improvement there.
> 
> Bring on coventry


Hi Alan,
It looks like there were lots of blues there, so that's a fab achievement. Well done Mona on turning heads like that. She is a lovely girl and she's sure to do well at the Coventry. 



Jen26 said:


> Had a great day yesterday at the Shrops show, Muffin got 1st and bob and a 1st and two 2nds in the sides, Sorry no pics Silly me forgot the camera
> 
> It was lovely to catch up with some old faces
> 
> Sorry I didnt find you Wendy , I did pass your pen a few times but must have missed you Hope you enjoyed the day.


Well done Muffin on a very successful day! Sounds like a very promising start to her career!  xx

Hope you all had a lovely day. It sounds like it was a good one! xx


----------



## animallover09

Jen26 said:


> Had a great day yesterday at the Shrops show, Muffin got 1st and bob and a 1st and two 2nds in the sides, Sorry no pics Silly me forgot the camera
> 
> It was lovely to catch up with some old faces
> 
> Sorry I didnt find you Wendy , I did pass your pen a few times but must have missed you Hope you enjoyed the day.


hi Jen, sorry to have missed you yesterday we were on a table by the entrance when you come in, 
Yes thanks had a very good day, my girl got her first 1st on her first time ever shown, verry happy with her  
Hope you did to


----------



## animallover09

Alansw8 said:


> Had a great day at the show and meeting up with a few people ( Jen , Wendy and Carol) to name a few
> 
> Got my entry in for coventry where hopefully Mona wont be up against a Kolinga girl as kolinga got her 3rd cc to be made up and wasnt been entered for coventry  so mona stands a better chance as she came second.
> 
> Lesley Miles was delightful and mona got a first off barbara prowse which she never managed in her kitten classes so some improvement there.
> 
> Bring on coventry


Yes it was, yes Alan lovely to meet you, congrats with Mona,
Sorry missed Jen, 
Hope to see you again at the Coventry everyone.


----------



## carolmanycats

We had a great day too and was lovely to see Jen again - briefly, sorry, I was busy and by the time I turned round again you had gone, didn't mean to be rude! - and nice to meet Alan & Biawhiska, sorry I missed you, Wendy.

In ther HP section Raffles again missed out on the garnd but as the winner was eventual BIS HP I can't complain, and he did win his Open, MC, BOB and his 2 side classes (including best groomed out of 6). Josh, the pedigree pet, got his third MC so is now a Master Cat!!

In the British section our little Selkirk Tiffany (Crinkles Forget Me Not) got her 2nd CC at her 2nd attempt at just 9 1/2 months old so all out for the third now but for various reasons that will not be until Preston & Blackpool so will have to wait. She then got an extra 3rd out of 6, a 2nd out of 7 and a fantastic 1st out of 10 in side classes - in the one she won she beat a few titled cats including the one who got the Imperial so dead, dead chuffed with her ( and LOVE Barbara Prowse who was the judge, LOL)!

Carol


----------



## Biawhiska

Weldone Everyone.
My Cat, Candi, got 1st MC & BOB :smile5:


----------



## Jen26

Welldone Biawhiska and Candi

Dont worry Carol, I could see you were busy and I was dying for the loo lol
Next time I see you I will introduce you to Muffin, she really did well bless her
Congrats on your results too


----------



## Jen26

Dozymoo said:


> Well done Muffin on a very successful day! Sounds like a very promising start to her career!  xx


Thankyou, So far its looking promising, she has been out twice now and both times 1st and bob and she is consistenly placed in the sides so as long as nothing goes wrong I think she has a long way to go


----------



## Tinks magic

Buddy won his open class on saturday


----------

